# Tuning on the dyno



## [email protected] (May 28, 2006)

I just had my 2004 gto a4 on my dyno today , i installed CAI and JBA shorties , And i was tuning with EFI live , 

Base line dyno run i got 304whp 

With kn CAI and some minor tuning i got 315whp 

With JBA shorties and more minor i got 330whp 

Made quite a few runs and intake temps were in 150f range with a fan blowing close to the CAI , This killed the HP as the IGN timing was in the 14 deg range , let the car cool down and back to good numbers again , 

I did quite alot of data logging on the dyno and the street , 

I think i am going to re design the KN CAI , i think it takes to much hot air from the engine compartment and the hedders made the engine compartment temps go up quite a bit , these cars seem to be very sensitive to air temps 

I have heads , cam and exhaust for this car as im going to make it a 500+hp car when im done , But i want to do it in stages , i own a dyno so i can test every part 

Any one else have air temp probs with the KN CAI ? , car also drops power badly on a hot day , I think if i redesign the KN to get 100% air from outside the engine compartment there will be a big gain here .


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you using the jba ceramic coated headers?


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2006)

stainless steel coated JBAs


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Is that SAE corrected or STD horsepower?

Also, Is that a Mustang Dyno or Dynojet? 

Can you post the graph?


----------



## smyles (Jun 19, 2006)

*Mustang Dyno or Dynojet*

Hay Felix C. What's the deal with the two VERY different dyno's. I had my '06 M6 on a mustang last Friday and got 307 hp 312 ft. The tech said to add 10 to 15 percent to the total. What the hell is THAT!! Oh, by the way, the tech left ON the traction control. He blamed the cold air intake. I think he should have turned off the traction control. Any ideas? 

:confused


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, the high IATs have been reported numerous times with the K&N. I do notice some power increases when the temperature drops, it feels like a different car. I feel that my K&N may be part of that problem. Most people feel the Lingenfelter CAI does a much better job of keeping the IATs lower due to better insulation from the engine department. You've got to keep in mind that the car will have a LOT more air moving through it on a day when you're driving (not on the dyno)...so it's likely that your IATs won't be as high (mine aren't). I also put on the titanium-coated jba shorties when I added the K&N, so the titanium coating may keep a bit more of the heat out of my engine compartment too. When driving, my IATs are rarely over 2-5 degrees higher than the ambient temperature outside, unless I am driving really slowly or stopped.
I'd LOVE to have my own dyno, I'd never get off of it!!


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

smyles said:


> Hay Felix C. What's the deal with the two VERY different dyno's. I had my '06 M6 on a mustang last Friday and got 307 hp 312 ft. The tech said to add 10 to 15 percent to the total. What the hell is THAT!! Oh, by the way, the tech left ON the traction control. He blamed the cold air intake. I think he should have turned off the traction control. Any ideas?
> 
> :confused



There are two different types of chassis dynos that I am familiar with: Load bearing as with Mustang and Inertia which is a Dynojet. (There other name types-Superflow, Fuchs,etc have not seen them often in our hobby.) Dynojet measure acceleration/force at the surface of the drum. Mustang Dynos measure/apply resistance to the rollers. 

Values are either Standard or SAE. You will see a (correction)smoothing factor printed on dyno sheets to achieve SAE. This is a correction for barometric conditions. 

You will see lower numbers with a Mustang than with a Dynojet. 10-15% adder to get Dynojet numbers from Mustang seems in line with what I have read elsewhere. I suppose you should be about 344rwhp stock on a Dynojet + gains from mods. 

Traction Control is aggressive on an 2004 model. I have a 2004 model. I understand it is less intrusive on +05 models. I think another LS2 owner should answer that one. But I do leave it off on dyno/strip runs. Only use in the rain. 

Pardon the tardy reply, have been out of town.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Yeah, the high IATs have been reported numerous times with the K&N. I do notice some power increases when the temperature drops, it feels like a different car. I feel that my K&N may be part of that problem. Most people feel the Lingenfelter CAI does a much better job of keeping the IATs lower due to better insulation from the engine department. You've got to keep in mind that the car will have a LOT more air moving through it on a day when you're driving (not on the dyno)...so it's likely that your IATs won't be as high (mine aren't). I also put on the titanium-coated jba shorties when I added the K&N, so the titanium coating may keep a bit more of the heat out of my engine compartment too. When driving, my IATs are rarely over 2-5 degrees higher than the ambient temperature outside, unless I am driving really slowly or stopped.
> I'd LOVE to have my own dyno, I'd never get off of it!!


even the lincolnfeller suffers from heat. from the ones i've measured the IAT only comes down slowly and takes a pretty good consistant speed to get what you're reporting. at the drag strip the lincolnfeller and kay-n-n suck. the stock box has a "shield" and all of the others pull air from the same place the stocker does. you need another inlet


----------

